# Dendrobates tinctorius 'Regina' colour



## hooky87 (Mar 21, 2008)

i have noticed that 1 of my Regina is a nice bright yellow and the other 2 seem to have a more of a orange head is this common in this morph or is this because they are young frogs only about 1.5 or 2cm at the moment does anybody have any pics of there Regina to compare to mine cheers 
Matt


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll get some pics of mine tonight, they are the same way. Mine are over a year old and one is orange and the other two are yellow. I do supplement with Naturose, so maybe it had more of an effect on one than the others.
Scott


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

took this last week










S


----------



## hooky87 (Mar 21, 2008)

cheers guys i hope my regina turn out like yours they have alot of growing so fingers crossed 
Matt


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is my male he is nice solid yellow


----------



## hooky87 (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio said:


> Here is my male he is nice solid yellow


Nice Regina thats like what my yellow one looks like but the other 2 seem to have more black and orange 
Matt


----------



## hooky87 (Mar 21, 2008)

do any of you guys have pics of young frogs


----------

